# Hojas de espinaca, gajos de naranja, mango, palta, cherries al cilantro, chips de mandioca y aliño de yogurt, menta y lima



## Mate

Hi there!

I have to ask again for your help regarding names of dishes that I need to have translated into Spanish. 

The context is a menu of a restaurant that is located in a classy neighborhood (Palermo Botánico or Palermo Zoo) at Buenos Aires, Argentina.

"Hojas de espinaca, gajos de naranja, mango, palta, cherries al cilantro, chips de mandioca y aliño de yogurt, menta y lima"​ 
My try: _Spinach leaves, orange segments (?), mango, avocado, cherries topped with cilantro, manioc chips with a yogurt, mint and lime dressing_​ 
Thanks in advance - Mate​


----------



## carlingüismos

sounds good to me (no idea what a palta or mandioca are, until i read your translation). segments is fine. "topped" obviously indicates a sprinkling of the herb over the cherries, but would not be appropiate if, say, the cherries had been marinaded overnight in a cilantro condiment. maybe "cilantro flavoured cherries"


----------



## Mate

_Spinach leaves, orange segments, mango, avocado, cilantro flavoured cherries, manioc chips with a yogurt, mint and lime dressing_

OK?


----------



## carlingüismos

yes Mate, but i would try and find out exactly what happens to those cherries, maybe by calling the restaurant directly, and adapt accordingly. are they topped, marinaded or just (like some restaurants) given a fancy name to look better?


----------



## Mate

carlingüismos said:


> yes Mate, but i would try and find out exactly what happens to those cherries, maybe by calling the restaurant directly, and adapt accordingly. are they topped, marinaded or just (like some restaurants) given a fancy name to look better?


I would say that they are marinated, as you suggested.


----------



## mateitop

I agree - if they are "flavo(u)red" it suggests there are no cilantro leaves, rather the cherries are infused with the flavour. If there are leaves, I would just say "Cherries with cilantro" (or "with coriander" as we say in the UK). 

Cheers, 
Matt.


----------



## mateitop

> Originally Posted by *carlingüismos*
> 
> 
> yes Mate, but i would try and find out exactly what happens to those cherries, maybe by calling the restaurant directly, and adapt accordingly. are they topped, marinaded or just (like some restaurants) given a fancy name to look better?
> would say that they are marinated, as you suggested.



Just to point out...

A marina*d*e
To marina*t*e
Marina*t*ed


----------



## Appletree

Para lo del cilantro, sugiero "coriander".


----------



## Mate

Appletree said:


> Para lo del cilantro, sugiero "coriander".


At least in my view both words refer to different parts of the same plant: the seeds are called "coriander" and the leaves are referred to as "cilantro".


----------



## mateitop

No I believe the seeds and the leaves are both called coriander in UK, cannot comment on the US but I'm pretty sure the leaves are cilantro in the US. 

Cheers
Matt.


----------



## Appletree

Mateamargo said:


> At least in my view both words refer to different parts of the same plant: the seeds are called "coriander" and the leaves are referred to as "cilantro".


 
Sorry, I honestly don't have a clue of the terms in the US, but as an ex-waitress of a Thai restaurant for 3years, I give you my word that the leaves are called coriander in the UK.


----------



## Mate

Carlin, Matt, Apple: thank you so much indeed!


----------



## SFO

I'd check on how those cherries are prepared - cilantro and cherries doesn't sound very appetizing to me ... 

Just one other thing, are you using AE or BE for your translations?  (flavored vs. flavoured).

Saludos!


----------



## Mate

SFO said:


> I'd check on how those cherries are prepared - cilantro and cherries doesn't sound very appetizing to me ...
> 
> 
> 
> You should try them. Delicious! As a Californian you may have tried some Mexican sides such as "pico de gallo". It's prepared with tomatoes, chiles and cilantro leaves. Also very recommendable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one other thing, are you using AE or BE for your translations? (flavored vs. flavoured).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm triying to use standard English: the kind of English that should be understood by most international clients.
> 
> Saludos!
Click to expand...

 
Saludos - Mate


----------



## Vuela

Aqui en los Estados Unidos se usa "cilantro", sin duda alguna, cuando se refiere a las hojas de la hierba!


----------



## JillN

Cilantro definitely if it's the leaves, for the US.

Also, I would say orange WEDGES, not segments... it just sounds more appetizing for food. Segments is correct, but less appetizing.

And I would use something else for mandioca: yucca chips/yucca root chips/tapioca root chips/cassava chips/cassava root chips

I think yucca is the most common in the US, and when we hear tapioca we think of something like pudding, so that's why I added the word "root" as an option to make it more comprehensible.


----------



## LaVictoria

I agree with using cilantro, too, and I agree that "segments" sounds too formal, I would say "slices" or "wedges". 

Also, you might say "fresh cherries". When I think of cherries, I think of the Marachino cherries, the sweet ones that go on top of ice cream sundaes. 

An idea: ... "fresh cherries diced with cilantro"


----------



## Mate

¡Gracias a todos!

Mate


----------



## MDFLO

_with a yogurt, mint and lime dressing  _
I think most menus would just say with a yogurt mint lime dressing or with a yogurt-mint-lime dressing or maybe with a minty yogurt-lime dressing .


----------



## loladamore

I'm not sure a 'wedge' and a 'segment' are the same. Doesn't a *wedge* still have the peel on? I don't think a *segment* does.

I like "fresh cherries diced with cilantro" but it sounds like the cherries are diced, too, not just the cilantro/coriander leaves. Is that the case? Should it perhaps be "fresh cherries with diced cilantro"?


----------



## Thor_Orsby

I agree with lola.  A 'segment' is more elegant than a 'wedge.'

My suggestion:

_Spinach leaves, orange segments, mango, avocado, cilantro-marinated cherries and yucca chips with a yogurt mint lime dressing_

Sounds good...


----------



## Mate

Thor_Orsby said:


> I agree with lola. A 'segment' is more elegant than a 'wedge.'
> 
> My suggestion:
> 
> _Spinach leaves, orange segments, mango, avocado, cilantro-marinated cherries and yucca chips with a yogurt mint lime dressing_
> 
> Sounds good...


And believe me, it tastes even better.

Gracias - Mate


----------



## loladamore

I quite liked the 'and' in Mate's original version: yogurt, mint and lime dressing.

I found the same dressing in a fancy-pants menu *here* (on page 6). Talking of fancy, you might want to refer to those leaves as *baby spinach* (unless they're huge).

I'm really hungry now.


----------



## MDFLO

Why is _cherries _written in English in the original?  It makes me wonder if they are processed maraschino-type cherries (although I've never seen them served with cilantro).  Otherwise, how about sweet cherries with fresh minced cilantro?  Of course, it depends on whether they really are sweet and the cilantro really is fresh.
I see nothing wrong with orange segments.  That seems to be the most accurate and not too formal for a menu.
I'm getting hungry!


----------



## Mate

MDFLO said:


> Why is _cherries _written in English in the original? It makes me wonder if they are processed maraschino-type cherries (although I've never seen them served with cilantro). Otherwise, how about sweet cherries with fresh minced cilantro? Of course, it depends on whether they really are sweet and the cilantro really is fresh.
> I see nothing wrong with orange segments. That seems to be the most accurate and not too formal for a menu.
> I'm getting hungry!


In Argentina we say "tomates cherry". In context (a salad) everyone here would understand that we are talkig about small tomatoes. Perhaps in English it would be better understood if we put _cherry tomatoes_ instead of _cherries._


----------



## Aneetah

Hi everyone, in my humble oppinion if you are translating a menu and it is sofisticated enough as to serve an appetizer like that you can probably use the word "supremes" which are the orange segments but peeled of the white pith.
As a cook I actually imagine this dish as a kind of salsa served on top of spinach leaves, so maybe "al cilantro" are not only the cherries but, the mango, avocado and orange supremes too. Which can be eaten with Yucca chips, and dressed with a yogurt, mint and lime juice dressing.
Which actually sounds delicious and more logical.
I hope this helps.
Aneetah


----------



## loladamore

Mateamargo said:


> Perhaps in English it would be better understood if we put _cherry tomatoes_ instead of _cherries._


 
Definitely! Cherry tomatoes with a cilantro marinade sounds wonderful, and much more familiar than fresh cherries with chopped cilantro on them.


----------



## MDFLO

Cherry tomatoes!  Yes, that definitely makes more sense in English.  If you just write _cherries_, we will think it is _cerezas_.


----------



## Aneetah

Hi guys, you won't believe it but I actually found a Salsa made with cherries, as in cerezas. I don't know how it would taste but it exists.
This is just to let you know that in the cuisine world everything is posible, and we shouldn't rule anything out.

*Cherry Salsa*
1 1/2 cups frozen unsweetened tart cherries
1 tablespoon reserved cherry juice
1/4 cup finely chopped red onion
1 tablespoon chopped fresh jalapenos
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
1 tablespoon chopped fresh cilantro
1 teaspoon cornstarch
Coarsely chop frozen tart cherries. Let cherries thaw and drain well, reserving 1 tablespoon cherry juice. When cherries are thawed, combine drained cherries, onion, jalapenos, garlic and cilantro in a medium saucepan and mix well. Combine reserved cherry juice and cornstarch in a small bowl and mix until smooth. Stir into cherry mixture. Cook, stirring constantly, over medium-high heat until mixture is thickened. Let cool. Yields about 1 cup


----------



## loladamore

Sounds like chutney. If you can do it with mangos, why not cherries?


----------



## Mate

After taking iinto account all your kind contributions I'm translating it as:

_Spinach leaves, orange supremes, mango, avocado, tomato cherries sprinkled with cilantro, yucca chips with a yogurt, mint & lime juice dressing_

Ok?


----------



## JillN

you mean:

orange segments

and

cherry tomatoes

right?


----------



## gotitadeleche

Cherry tomatoes, not tomato cherries.

I guess I am not sophisticated enough...I would not know what orange supremes were if I hadn´t read the earlier post.


----------



## Mate

JillN and Gotitadeleche: I´ll correct my menu according to your kind advice.

Thanks a lot - Mate


----------



## Lentekriebels

SFO said:


> I'd check on how those cherries are prepared - *cilantro and cherries doesn't sound very appetizing to me ...*
> 
> Just one other thing, are you using AE or BE for your translations? (flavored vs. flavoured).
> 
> Saludos!


 
Thats what i was thinking haha. Im pretty good at imagining how things would taste and what goes well together, but i honestly cant imagine cherries with coriander


----------



## Mate

Lentekriebels said:


> Thats what i was thinking haha. Im pretty good at imagining how things would taste and what goes well together, but i honestly cant imagine cherries with coriander


*Spinach leaves, orange segments, mango, avocado, cherry tomatoes sprinkled with cilantro, yucca chips, all with a yogurt, mint & lime juice dressing. *
 
*This is what I concluded (so far).*
 
*Bon apetit - Mate*


----------



## SFO

Now we're talking  This is something I might actually be tempted to order (now that the cilantro cherries have been removed ...)

Saludos!


----------

